# Free hard wood



## Sarah Hill (9 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I work for a social enterprise based in Corby that clears schools of old furniture and where possible sends it to developing Countries. We do find however that we have a lot of wooden stuff we cannot send for various reasons.

We have over 300 old science tables, which are about 1200x600mm and havenearly 1 inch thick sold hardwood tops (mahogny or teak).

We're looking for a way to get rid of the table tops that doesn't mean they
would be chipped(!!) - we want to see the wood reused.

We are therefore wondering if anyone would like to pick up some table tops, to be collected from us in Corby, in exchange for a donation?

We've also got some old (and newer) school woodworking benches that we'd accept offers for.

We are a social enterprise and charity and want to see our "spare" resources put to good use.

I hope this is OK. Any questions just e-mail me at [email protected].

Regards,
Sarah Hill

www.educationforall.com


----------



## Green (9 Jan 2008)

I hope you have chainmail gloves on...


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Don't worry about the REPORT TO MODERATOR message - it's just a spam trap that works on new posters for a few messages if they post links, pictures etc.

In your case, I'd say there is no problem and I imagine someone will be quite interested in your offer.


----------



## Fecn (9 Jan 2008)

I know the kind of benches you're talking about and would love a few of them to go around the sides of my garage if I can work out how to get them here.


----------



## Sarah Hill (9 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for that, I did run it by Charley before I posted. I know what groups are like for adverts!!

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2008)

Sarah Hill":2360eipz said:


> ...............I hope this is OK. Any questions just e-mail me at sarah.hill @ educationforall dot com.



Regards,
Sarah Hill

www.educationforall.com

Sarah, full e-mail address on a forum page may result in spam best to disguise it a bit.


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

So there is a Santa Claus!

Roy.


----------



## Woodmagnet (9 Jan 2008)

Too far away for me.


----------



## Rich (9 Jan 2008)

Yes Roy, there is a santa claus, but as usual he does'nt live near me,
Some lucky bugxxr is going to be making more xmas tables.
Regards, Rich.


----------



## wizer (9 Jan 2008)

yep too far from me also and no suitable transport. Someone is going to have fun with this though


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

And I guess the Reindeer have been put out grass for the next 11 months eh Rich. Just my rotten luck!

Roy.


----------



## Andy Pullen (9 Jan 2008)

I only live a few miles away, but i'm not posting it like I did the routers


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

Don't blame you, they'd probably get lost in the post! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2008)

Any interest in some of these down my way (hampshire, wiltshire,dorset) ?

I could get a fair number in my car and have the space for short term storage whilst being distributed to interested parties.
Not interested in making any profit out of this just to cover fuel.

Any Takers??

Bob

Near Southampton


----------



## wizer (9 Jan 2008)

i'm interested if you want to make a detour in the kent direction


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2008)

Hmm! not exactly on the straight line route but we could possibly work something out.

Bob


----------



## Andy Pullen (9 Jan 2008)

It's a great offer but it might be wise to bear in mind that it will need breaking down into individual boards and remachining and will probably have fixing holes on one side. There is a pretty good chance that it may be iroko aswell, which I understand was a teak substitute, and we know what fun that is to machine.  
I best take first pick, just to check for you all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (9 Jan 2008)

Just kidding Bob, wouldn't expect you to make that bigger detour


----------



## Racers (9 Jan 2008)

Hi,

If I can find out just how much a "donation" is I would be tempted to hire a van, anyone in the nottinghamshire area fancy a road trip? or just want some fetching?

Pete

might make another table!


----------



## TheTiddles (9 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah

Is there any chance you could take a couple of quick pictures so we can see what we are talking about? If they are iroko there's some concern that the dust can make you pretty ill.

thanks

Aidan


----------



## WellsWood (9 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah, would be interested in getting hold of some of these tops and the workbench too depending on size and waht they're made of - have sent a p.m. regarding same.

One thing though, are you sure about the dimensions as 1200 x 600 sounds a bit small for a science table - the ones I remember from my school days (a long while ago I'll admit) were more like 1200mm x 6M!


----------



## Rich (9 Jan 2008)

9Fingers you didn't mention Berkshire, tsk tsk tsk :lol: 
Regards, Rich.


----------



## OllyK (9 Jan 2008)

Racers":1qqci9xz said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I can find out just how much a "donation" is I would be tempted to hire a van, anyone in the nottinghamshire area fancy a road trip? or just want some fetching?
> 
> ...



Yup I could well be interested and would be happy to come along to help man handle!


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2008)

Rich":1wbu5bkk said:


> 9Fingers you didn't mention Berkshire, tsk tsk tsk :lol:
> Regards, Rich.



Rich, based on at least a minutes thought prior to my first post, I had imagined bringing a carload home to Romsey and then others collecting from me. If it helps I could cut into planks to help get it into smaller vehicles or tie it on the crossbar. :lol: 

So no limit on distance from me.

I was not really thinking of dropping off en route unless really persuaded hard.

Bob


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2008)

9fingers":3pzwrzo3 said:


> Rich":3pzwrzo3 said:
> 
> 
> > 9Fingers you didn't mention Berkshire, tsk tsk tsk :lol:
> ...


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

Rich, talking about Berkshire, do you know the Lambourne area at all?

Roy.


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Jan 2008)

I really can't believe, that when presented with an opportunity like this, peoples' concerns turn to driving a hundred miles or so! If we lived in America, we'd think nothing of driving 250 miles for a pint!!!!

Get a life, guys! If you want the things, go and get them!!!


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

Not at five quid a gallon you wouldn't! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Rich (9 Jan 2008)

Roy, I ran a pub for a while in Hungerford, called the Lamb, used to travel over to Lambourne and have a couple in a pub called the Lamb, when I was on the tools for H.C.Goodman, (mechanical engineers) I used to look after the heating systems of some well known race horse owners, but trying to get some useful tips out of them was a waste of time, back in Hungerford, Iv'e spent many an hour in the sauna with a few well known jockeys, no good for tips either,mind you, I could'nt pick a rose let alone a horse.
Regards, Rich.


----------



## Rich (9 Jan 2008)

Dan Tovey":d76vhgsr said:


> I really can't believe, that when presented with an opportunity like this, peoples' concerns turn to driving a hundred miles or so! If we lived in America, we'd think nothing of driving 250 miles for a pint!!!!
> 
> Get a life, guys! If you want the things, go and get them!!!


Dan I think, in this country we'd think nothing of driving 250 miles after a pint. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regards, Rich.


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

God willing, and health permitting, I'm heading for Berkshire this summer Rich.
Trip down 'memory lane' for me, I lived in Eastbury for some years, went to Lambourne school then onto the College of Further Education in Newbury.
I only left the area because there was little work in the area at that time, plus my poaching antics were getting a little too well known to the keepers and the boys in blue. :lol: 
Happy days!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (9 Jan 2008)

Roy, look me up in your own good time mate, your more than welcome to the sofa and a few tipples, I might even let you into my workshop, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regards, Rich.


----------



## Digit (9 Jan 2008)

God willing I'll take you up on that Rich, there's one hell of shortage of woodies around here to natter with.

Roy.


----------



## beech1948 (9 Jan 2008)

Hi,
I live in Berks. I have a 4x4 + an 8x4ft trailor which can take around 750Kg. 

I would be willing to go get either benches and boards. I could probably load 4 benches max plus maybe 50 boards on there under the stacked benches.

If you wanted to share ythe costs...Corby is just a (long) day trip.

Let me know.

regards
Alan


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah. 

Tell me what size of donation are you thinking of and as already suggested what’s the chances in a photo or two if you cant host your self just email them to me and I will host them for you. One of the things I make is small collects display cabinets and should this timber be suitable I would use to make such display cabinets and agree a commission for each one sold if that would be acceptable.


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2008)

Sarah, I would seriously suggest trying to find a timber expert to donate the time to identify precisely the timber in the tops, as it makes a huge huge difference. 

Although this is not new timber, teak is worth a large fortune in new pristine condition, and not a small one in reclaimed form - to give some perspective, last time I looked new teak was nearly £100 a cubic foot, which, coincidentally, is exactly the same quantity of timber in just one of your tops. For used lab tops, I've seen (what looked like genuine) teak make £40 a cubic foot on ebay. 

If it is actually iroko, that's a huge differential - it's about a quarter of the price new, and for used stuff asking for a donation is probably appropriate. If it is teak, you are unlikely to know its true value until you test it in a wider market place - used, it is not worth what it is new, obviously, but it is well worth checking out more seriously than just asking for unspecified donations.


----------



## Squarethumbs (10 Jan 2008)

Roy, I help run the Lambourn Model Flying Group and run the website http://www.lmfg.org

You wouldnt now it as we have only been operating for a couple of years but we fly from the old WWII airfield next to Membury services on the M4

I'd be interested in a work top if anyone goes from around this way. I need a dead flat work top to build planes on.


----------



## Digit (10 Jan 2008)

> I'd be interested in a work top if anyone goes from around this way. I need a dead flat work top to build planes on.



Try your local waste tip/recycling centre, that's where I get mine from.

Roy.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (10 Jan 2008)

Squarethumbs":1jucq94u said:


> Roy, I help run the Lambourn Model Flying Group and run the website http://www.lmfg.org
> 
> You wouldnt now it as we have only been operating for a couple of years but we fly from the old WWII airfield next to Membury services on the M4


 
I don't want to side track the thread so apologies all round but I've noticed several members on the forum are into RC model flying. My eldest son is heavily and by saying heavy I mean seriously heavy into RC flying and is a member of at least four clubs Tyldesley Model Flying Club & North Oxfordshire Model Aircraft Club being just two clubs he's a member of. He often does demo flying at some of the big RC shows around the country. Is name is Julian. 

Thats it you can get back on the thread now. :lol:


----------



## herdsman (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Pm sent

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

I too would be interested if we could establish the timber and the size of the donation that would be required, although I'm sure that it wont be a problem. I'm also based in Southampton, and I have a van 9fingers so I would be quite happy to sort something out with you regarding collection.


----------



## Digit (10 Jan 2008)

It seems as though aero modeling and woodwork go hand in glove. I went, modeling, aircraft industry, mainly woodwork, then engineering.
I learnt a devil of a lot from modeling, including electronics.
Modeling automatically requires multi skills.
I can recommend it.

Roy.


----------



## Squarethumbs (10 Jan 2008)

I agree, I too recommend it.

Build it an' fly it

Best fun you can have with your pants on

Couldnt resist posting this http://www.lmfg.org/Videos/BudgieTrainer.wmv

I will also say no more on the subject :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (10 Jan 2008)

Squarethumbs":1588pwo6 said:


> Build it an' fly it



Then put the bit it in a Co-op bag 

PS... Just email the link to my son


----------



## Sarah Hill (10 Jan 2008)

Dear All,

Many thanks for the postings, e-mails and private messages. I'm not at work today, so I've not managed to reply to everyone.

I think it would be very useful if someone could pop over and clarify what wood these things are made of, I'll post dimensions tomorrow when I'm in Corby. Would a photo be permitted as well?

That way we know what were talking about and people can make decisions accordingly. I'd hate folks to come all this way and be disappointed. I really hope they are something "more useful", as we've got so many of them.

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## Andy Pullen (10 Jan 2008)

My reply to sarah which I think is reasonable...

Sarah, thanks for your reply, I could come over and have a look as I only live in Kettering but I think that if you want to shift them in numbers £7.50 seems like quite a lot bearing in mind the work required to remake it into useable boards and the fact it is in relatively short lengths, also people are going to be buying it for possible future use and wont 'invest' a large amount of money for something that they only might just find a use for sometime in the future. 
Of course it is entirely up to you what you charge and best of luck but I would suggest a couple of pounds a board a more realistic price, esp for those who are going to have to travel. I dont think you will have achieved your aim if you sell a fraction at top price only to be lumbered with the rest.
Best Regards
Andy


----------



## Rich (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Andy, well said and very sensible too, I agree wholeheartedly,

Hi Beech1948,(Alan) if your serious about going to get some tops, (assuming they are what we hope they are) well, I'm certainly up for it, I could make good use of 4/5 tops, p'raps you could let me know a bit nearer the time,
Regards, Rich.


----------



## 9fingers (10 Jan 2008)

Thanks Andy for volunteering to assess the benchtops.

I'm collating the interest from a few forum members in the Southampton area and we can possibly organise a van trip to collect subject to your opinion on the quality. I've been in touch with Sarah by email so she is aware of our interest.
Please keep me informed

TIA

Bob


----------



## bobscarle (10 Jan 2008)

I would certainly be interested in a few tops and possibly even a bench, although that may be a little more of a challenge. Anybody interested from this neck of the woods wishing to split the diesel?

Bob


----------



## MoreFillerNeeded (11 Jan 2008)

New to the forum, so hello to everyone.

After reading about the B&Q bargain Triton routers on here (then gonig around in ever increasing circles trying to find one of the damn things - unsuccesfully), this thread has just proved too much of a temptation for me.

IF the tops are any good, I'd be interested in a few for my workshop. Bob (9fingers) - you're not far from me - interested in sharing a van or taking our cars up to Corby? I'm not sure if I can PM people yet as I've only just registered.

Failing that, I'm up in Leicester for my work quite a lot so I could make a quick detour!


----------



## beech1948 (11 Jan 2008)

Rich,

I haven't yet thought about when to go etc etc. But maybe 26th Jan ( I think thats a Saturday) or the weekend after.

But I could perform the service ( is this what OWWM call Ruckering) for those from Wiltshire, Herts and any county around Berkshire except those south of me eg Hampshire/W.Sussex/Dorset. Even those from Southhampton as they would only need to come to my house to pick it up.

If your interested then please call. I can pick up maybe 4 x benches and at least 50 or 60 boards in my trailer.

If your interested then please send a message and tell me what you might want. First come first served for space. You would need to confirm items with the organisation and payment prior to my collection I assume.

I might want to see some pictures from the organisation selling these to see if they are what people need.

I have no room to store benches so you would need to pick up on the day after return. Eg Corby pick up Saturday - your pick up Sunday.

regards
Alan


----------



## Sarah Hill (11 Jan 2008)

Dear All,

Andy will be giving his views later, but I've had a measure up and the tops are 1200x600mm and just over 1 inch thick. The other news is that they are made up of Iroko planks jointed together.

I'd like anyone who wants them to be clear on this and aware of the precautions they need to take working it.

The tops are on beech legs (the whole thing is 80cm high) making nice science tables.

Some of the workbenches have big Record vices on with quick release and everything, which people may find of interest.

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2008)

Can I be cheeky and ask you to set me aside one of those vices? I am in the market for one


----------



## Andy Pullen (11 Jan 2008)

Sarah Hill":32qcjthd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Andy will be giving his views later, but I've had a measure up and the tops are 1200x600mm and just over 1 inch thick. The other news is that they are made up of Iroko planks jointed together.
> 
> ...


Yes, I went armed with a piece of iroko as an example and a block plane to break thru the surface finish of the benches. The tops were pretty much a perfect match for the iroko and I am pretty sure that is what it is, the ones I looked at anyway. The bases were made of beech with sturdy 60mm square legs that could be broken down into useable pieces. They are good sturdy benches as is and despite the tops being iroko it is still a good inch thick and a very useable wood, you just need to take a bit more care with any fine dust. I think I will be going back for some.
There were also other benches with beech or ply tops and purpose made softwood carpentry benches with Record vices of various sizes attached which sarah will sell as is or will sell the vices seperately at extremely low prices. £10 was mentioned for a large British made Record vice and they seemed in extremely good condition and rust free. Engineering vices were also evident. She will also sell you a piano if you want :lol: and even a javelin :shock: 
The place is the size of football pitch and is packed with all manner of ex school furniture, much of it graded by the amount of chewing gum stuck to the underside so you really have to make up your own minds whether it is worth the journey. It really is an Alladin's Cave and you might spot something that wasn't apparent to me when I looked, maybe even a piece of the elusive teak. 

If anyone wants anymore help in deciding just ask.

Andy


----------



## Jake (11 Jan 2008)

> £10 was mentioned for a large British made Record vice and they seemed in extremely good condition and rust free.



Wow - if they weren't a charity I'd buy a load to resell on ebay at 100% mark-up.


----------



## Andy Pullen (11 Jan 2008)

I think she would be happy if you want to take a load of em 8)


----------



## Sarah Hill (11 Jan 2008)

Dear All,

I've managed to get some pictures onto our website, so people can see stuff.

http://www.educationforall.com/images-of-wood.html

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## dickm (11 Jan 2008)

Unfortunately, Kettering is a bit far from Aberdeen for me to take advantage of this. BUT, I'd like to say publically that the aims of Sarah's charity really do seem incredibly worthwhile. The waste of materials and resources that tends to occur in school refurbishment is criminal, and anything that can be done to reduce this should be applauded.


----------



## Green (11 Jan 2008)

I agree


----------



## MoreFillerNeeded (11 Jan 2008)

Andy - did you have a look at how the iroko tops are fixed to the beech frames?

The beech itself looks fairly usable, but I can see that to transport it in any volume may cause a few headaches. Same applies to the benches with the Record vices (though they look like they've seen some action!)

Matt


----------



## Andy Pullen (11 Jan 2008)

MoreFillerNeeded":lfck0f24 said:


> Andy - did you have a look at how the iroko tops are fixed to the beech frames?
> 
> The beech itself looks fairly usable, but I can see that to transport it in any volume may cause a few headaches. Same applies to the benches with the Record vices (though they look like they've seen some action!)
> 
> Matt


Small angle brackets and posi drive screws, the ones I looked at anyway.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Shultzy (11 Jan 2008)

Andy, just to clarify, the tops can be taken off but no further dismantling is possible. Any further reduction in size would have to be accomplished by cutting.


----------



## bobscarle (12 Jan 2008)

Having looked at the pictures, I certainly think it will be worth a trip out. The tops and the frames will provide some very useful timber. If I could get my hands on a vice, then that would represent a very worthwhile day out.

Bob


----------



## Andy Pullen (12 Jan 2008)

Shultzy":r8os2np8 said:


> Andy, just to clarify, the tops can be taken off but no further dismantling is possible. Any further reduction in size would have to be accomplished by cutting.


It appeared that the base was M+T'd together. 
Cheers Andy


----------



## Shultzy (12 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the info Andy. I would imagine that the biggest problem with transportation is the weight, as probably more than two benches would overload a car.


----------



## 9fingers (12 Jan 2008)

I doubt that Shultzy.

Tops are around a cubic foot - say 50lbs. A good sized adult weighs say 4 times that and most cars can take 4 adults plus a driver.
I suspect you will run out of available load volume before you overload most cars.

Put a bit more air in the tyres as per drivers manual though.

Bob


----------



## White House Workshop (12 Jan 2008)

I think the biggest problem will be the size. If the bases don't knock down they are huge! Couldn't get even one in my car (a large car at that). For my use I'm happy to just have the iroko tops, although I suspect they'll want the bases taken away at the same time?


----------



## Gary (12 Jan 2008)

If anyone my way wants to share the cost of a van let me know.


----------



## Shultzy (12 Jan 2008)

Hi Gary, I'm near Lichfied. Were you looking to hire a van and share the cost with someone?


----------



## NeilO (12 Jan 2008)

Are we organising a date, so Sarah can be/appoint someone to be there, or are you all turning up as and when???? 

for myself the iroko tops are great, but one of the workbenches w/vice would go down a treat (means I cn finally get rid of my Pine bench )

would it be possible to cordless demolition saw or similar to break the legs down on the tables?


----------



## 9fingers (12 Jan 2008)

Neil,
As self appointed organiser of the Southampton bench-top faction, we are still trying to arrange amongst ourselves when we can come and collect before approaching Sarah.

Bob


----------



## bobscarle (13 Jan 2008)

I certainly think that it would be better for all concerned if we arrange a date for a mass meeting. That way we have lots of hands to take stuff apart and load it, and also Sarah would only have to be there for one day. Don't know if this makes sense to everybody.

Bob


----------



## NeilO (13 Jan 2008)

Makes perfect sense, Bob....

hence the suggestion :lol: 

en masse would certainly help with dismantling/loading logistics, and meet a few forum buddies to boot...


----------



## TheTiddles (13 Jan 2008)

In 2008 a group of crack woodwork enthusiasts were offered hardwoods at a price they couldn't resist,
They promptly escaped to the Corby underground armed with block planes and pozidrive screwdrivers;
Still wanting more, they exist as a group of elite scavengers,
If you've got exotic materials and don't know what to do with them,
Maybe you can call,
... a bunch of guys that should probably get out more!

hmmm, too much coffee perhaps....

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (13 Jan 2008)

Well... if you're going to have the first Bash of the new season, a few pics might be in order :lol: - Rob


----------



## Shultzy (15 Jan 2008)

I've just had a reply from Sarah about the cost of the benches/vises she is selling.



> Hi,
> 
> A workbench with decent Record vices, £30 (like in the picture). I don't have that many separate vices and because of the hassle of ending up with a workbench to dispose of without vices I'm asking £20 for the big Record 53E's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shultzy (16 Jan 2008)

Has anybody made any decisions on buying these benches?


----------



## bobscarle (16 Jan 2008)

I would certainly like to buy a vice and would not be adverse to taking the attached bench as well. The only problem I have is transport, although I am looking at borrowing a trailer.

Does anybody have a date in mind if we are going for a mass meeting?

Bob


----------



## The Bear (17 Jan 2008)

Schultzy

I bought one from Sarah yesterday. Price as you posted. I am in the process of setting up a new workshop so it is ideal for me. They have seen a lot of use but there is also a lot of life in them yet. The large benches in the picture actually come with 2 of the 53E's, one on each side so 2 people could work at the same bench. I am intending to move one of them to use as a tail type vice and add dogholes. Be warned they weigh a ton. I am very pleased with my purchase.
There are dozens of other styles of benches with smaller record vices as well, depends what you want.
I also picked up a mechanics vice and a set of wooden drawers (lots of small drawers) that I intend to use as a tool chest. Oh and of course a couple of table tops. She has hundreds of these and will get more in future so I couldn't justify buying many just in case. Others with a long way to travel will obviously think differently, but fear not, they will not run out.

Thank you to Sarah if you read this.

Mark


----------



## johnjin (18 Jan 2008)

Hi
Just back from Aladdin's Cave.
And it really is. I got 14 bench tops and three 53E Record vices. Please do not panic there are plenty more. And I would estimate there are well over 100 Record 52s. This place is amazing it even has at least 4 pianos as well as vaulting horses and more tables and chairs than I have ever seen in my life. Stools, Bar stools Office swivel chairs and filing cabinets galore. Countless workbenches with four record 52s attached and more bench tops than you can count. It really is a place to see and don't forget your wallet as you won't come away with nothing.
Many thanks to Sarah for putting us wise to this place.

Best wishes

John


----------



## bobscarle (21 Jan 2008)

John....I am still very keen to visit Sarah's site, but as I said before transportation of the goods may be a problem. Can you tell me please, what size the benches are (those with the Record vice attached) and do they knock down? I realise that Sarah has said she would sell a vice without the bench but I feel to do that is slightly unfair.


----------



## cadders75 (24 Jan 2008)

would the iroko tops be useable for Kitchen worktops?

I would expect with the correct sealants it would be ok


----------



## 9fingers (24 Jan 2008)

I got some yesterday.

The tops are possibly a bit thin on their own but with stiffening ribs , possibly made from the legs, underneath they should not warp too much.

The surfaces will need a fair amount of preparation - just the job for Norms wide belt sander!!

Bob


----------



## johnjin (24 Jan 2008)

Hi Bob
Sorry for the late reply.
The benches are basically in two sizes, About 1200 m/m square with four vices attached these are record 52s quick release and some of them are nearly brand new. The other benches are about 1400 by 800 but this is a guess from memory. these have mostly two record 53e vices. The benches seem to be mortice and tenon joints and are doweled through the tenon, and so I would suggest drilling out the dowel and then knocking them apart. However there are many vices that have already been removed both 52s and 53s so there is no question of being unfair.
The separate science bench tops are I believe Iroko and are 1200 by 600 with about a 50 m/m radius on each corner and about 27 m/m thick made out of three boards tongue and grooved together. These are £2.50 each and the beech bases for these are also £2.50. The woodwork benches look to be all beech with about a 50 to 60 m/m top on them with a well. Some of these have cupboards in them as well. A complete woodworking bench including vices is £30. The benches and most of the other wood gear that is not sold will end up being made into wood pellets for heating. In fact there is a woodwork company next door who buy the wood from them for this purpose if I understood correctly. The whole idea is to avoid landfill wherever possible. Make no mistake Sarah will be very pleased to sell you any thing you want. They ship as much of the stuff as possible to South Africa but will not ship the wood. Storing the stuff is a major problem for Sarah as it comes in faster than it goes out hence the huge quantity that is there. Sarah's organization is payed to clear a school and then they ship what they can to the poor in South Africa as well as to the Red Cross for Disaster Relief. Obviously this all costs a lot of money and so whatever she can raise by selling to the likes of us will help her no end.
I hope this will be of some help to you and anyone else that is interested

Best wishes 

John


----------



## LocalOak (24 Jan 2008)

I am looking to go and pick up some benches in the near future. I'm planning to go and knock some science benches down and put them in the back of the car.

However, is there anyone in the herefordshire/monmouthshire/gloucestershire area who is interested in sharing a van? I'd get a workbench as well if that happened

Anyone up for it?

Toby


----------



## WellsWood (25 Jan 2008)

To save me pestering Sarah with this (unles you're listening, Sarah?) does anybody know if the warehouse is "open for business" on Saturdays? I'm seriously considering hiring a Transit for a (possibly joint?)trip up there. What I want won't fit in even my voluminous Volvo and I can't do a mid-week trip till half term.


----------



## Sarah Hill (25 Jan 2008)

Actually I am here, just not been around for a while as it's been a bit hectic the last week or so.

We are a Monday to Friday operation, although I can get the place opened up on a weekend if we're given notice - most staff live fairly close by.

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## WellsWood (25 Jan 2008)

Hi Sarah, thanks for that. Just looking at my options at the mo' as I have a meeting next week about a new job which might just interfere with my original half-term plans. I'll let you know well in advance if it absolutely has to be on a Sat.


----------



## White House Workshop (25 Jan 2008)

cadders75":ov77cuii said:


> would the iroko tops be useable for Kitchen worktops?
> 
> I would expect with the correct sealants it would be ok



I plan to use a number of them for that purpose. They are certainly sturdy enough - but will definitely take a fair amount of work to clean up. Anyone got any chewing gum remover?


----------



## Digit (25 Jan 2008)

> Anyone got any chewing gum remover?



Stanley No 4?

Roy.


----------



## digitalbot (25 Jan 2008)

Hello
Regarding those Iroko desks. Providing I can find about three that are relatively unscarred, would it be safe to use them as kitchen worktops?


----------



## 9fingers (25 Jan 2008)

In what respect might they not be safe??

Bob


----------



## TheTiddles (25 Jan 2008)

It probably refers to the prevalence of xanthan gum based bio-hazards adhered to the undersides! However ten minutes with a sharp chisel in the cold night air had removed my 6 tops of the aforementioned abominations before tomorrow's machining. 

It appears that most of it has become embrittled by the prolonged exposure to atmospheric condition, perhaps coupled with the temperature reduction at this time of night... what a disgusting topic.

I walked into the kitchen to prepare a fortifying beverage and heard my foot sticking to the floor, with immense trepidation I examined the underside of my shoe and was relieved to see that I had actually trodden in horse poo instead.

If anyone is planning a return trip I am on holiday the week after next and would be interested in paying a visit

Aidan


----------



## White House Workshop (26 Jan 2008)

First one cleaned up and put in place to see if it'll work - SWMBO loves it! {Heaves big sigh of relief!} Now I have my marching orders as she wants the kitchen completely redone by the end of February.

FWIW I used a very sharp #4 plane to gradually skim off all the finish and 'grunge' so as to not raise clouds of dust. High 'white spots' got the chisel treatment first! Hard work, but it paid off and all that's needed is a final sanding before several coats of danish oil...


----------



## digitalbot (28 Jan 2008)

My other question was to have been what do I seal these kitchen tops with?


----------



## WellsWood (28 Jan 2008)

digitalbot":20kc01g6 said:


> My other question was to have been what do I seal these kitchen tops with?



I'd go with 5 or 6 coats of danish oil - Rustins is my preference.


----------



## Digit (28 Jan 2008)

Danish oil. Traditionally one coat a day for a week, one coat a week for a month, then once a month for a year!
After that you get time off!

Roy.


----------



## Andy Pullen (28 Jan 2008)

digitalbot":hcrrtv5r said:


> My other question was to have been what do I seal these kitchen tops with?



Places like Howden Timber sell oils for their own woodblock worktops that you apply with a rag, I would go with one of these. Much as I like Danish oil these appeared much thicker and would maybe offer a bit more protection to such a vulnerable surface.

YMMV! :shock:


----------



## rjrl101 (28 Jan 2008)

Thought that you might like to see what one of the science bench tops looks like after it's been de-gummed, scraped and sanded. Nearly all the gum removed was hard and could be struck off off very easily. There were some choice gooey bits though, with pink bubblegum being particularly difficult to remove. Virtually all the graffiti and damage was shallow enough to be sanded away on this particular top. There are only a few small coloured dimples that remain. (maybe biro stab marks?) and the top edges had to be run around with a router fitted with a roundover bit to remove damage. The top's about to be taken inside to be oiled.






















Just realised that the wood should have had a good wipe _before_ the photos were taken! Larger versions of the grain pics are here and 
here.


----------



## WellsWood (29 Jan 2008)

We've had lots of info about these now, those pictures really show the potential of these benches once cleaned up, but I don't think anyone's mentioned the working height of the tops when they're on the stands. Any chance you could stick a tape on for me RJ?


----------



## White House Workshop (29 Jan 2008)

Just a point on finishes - I couldn't get hold of any danish oil in a hurry so I'm using tung oil (component of danish oil anyway). I use a 50-50 thinned mix for the first coat, dry 24 hrs, second thin coat of neat oil, dry 24 hours, rub out with 0000 wool, another coat of oil, leave a week to dry, buff up. that gives a nice satin finish. Higher gloss can be achieved with more coats and rubbing - but it's going in the kitchen!

Looks really great... In the picture below the one on the left had its second coat of oil this morning and will be buffed tomorrow, the one on the right has been sanded and rubbed with 0000 wool - waiting for first coat of oil. They're 'acclimatising' now.


----------



## Lark (29 Jan 2008)

wow not to bad at all
i don't drive lol  would been good wood for me to practice and learn
win some lose some


----------



## rjrl101 (29 Jan 2008)

MarkW":1fywdh0s said:


> We've had lots of info about these now, those pictures really show the potential of these benches once cleaned up, but I don't think anyone's mentioned the working height of the tops when they're on the stands. Any chance you could stick a tape on for me RJ?



We found two different heights of table when we visited. The legs we brought home were either 775 mm or 825 mm long. The table top adds about another 25 mm to the height. I wish there had been more time to cut down the legs when we were there so we could have fitted more into the van.


----------



## LocalOak (29 Jan 2008)

Those worktops look great, thanks for the pics. I've got a practical question though :?: 

I'm going to pick up about a dozen next week (don't worry, I checked with [Edit due to finger trouble] Sarah and there are about 300 left) and I wonder what size van I'd need.

I gather the tops come off but do the legs break down at all? If not, can they stack more easily with the tops off?

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Toby


----------



## digitalbot (29 Jan 2008)

Hi rjrl101.

Those tops look real good.
What did you take the tops down with? Being a newbie at this ...maybe a belt sander? Or would that be too aggressive/coarse?


----------



## wizer (29 Jan 2008)

rjrl101":2259f51r said:


> I wish there had been more time



What restricted your time? Are they keen to get you out or did you need to be elsewhere?


----------



## rjrl101 (29 Jan 2008)

LocalOak":28c2s700 said:


> Those worktops look great, thanks for the pics. I've got a practical question though :?:
> 
> I'm going to pick up about a dozen next week (don't worry, I checked with [Edit due to finger trouble] Sarah and there are about 300 left) and I wonder what size van I'd need.
> 
> ...



The tops are affixed to the 'bottoms' with a number of small metal brackets and screws. With a cordless drill and some pozi and slot bits and it's easy to separate them.

I don't think it's possible to dismantle the legs without damaging them in a way that would impair their reassembly - though we didn't have time to try and haven't broken any down since we got them home. We encountered at least three different types of legs but the common factor was that they all had an 'I' of bracing pieces near the floor and that their overall volume with tops removed is 1080 x 500 x 775/825 mm. Joints on the ones we brought home were mortice and tenon, some with with dowels through them too. You can see their construction in this pic and maybe get some ideas for how to most efficiently stack them.






How they were stacked in the warehouse (whole, with tops) was pretty good as it put three tables in just a little over the volume that two take up. Also when you go - have a look around first. There are several large herds of these tables of varying pedigree in different locations!

We took a LWB high roof Transit as the hire cost was only £12 more expensive than that for a small Transit.


----------



## rjrl101 (29 Jan 2008)

digitalbot":196k9bp2 said:


> Hi rjrl101.
> 
> Those tops look real good.
> What did you take the tops down with? Being a newbie at this ...maybe a belt sander? Or would that be too aggressive/coarse?



Scraper thingy to attack the chewing gum, then heat-gun and different scraper thingy to remove the coating of general gunk, stickiness and some of the existing finish. White House Workshop, I think, said he used a plane for this stage. After this, a belt sander with 80, 100 and 120 grits was used to remove carved graffiti, scratches and to work up to a decent finish. Yes, it's quite aggressive - piles of gingery dust everywhere - but that was what was needed to get through all the damage. Finally a buzz with 180 grit on the orbital sander.



WiZeR":196k9bp2 said:


> rjrl101":196k9bp2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there had been more time
> ...



Trying to get into Hereford to collect the van in the morning delayed us by nearly an hour due to utterly awful traffic! We then had limits on the time we needed to be back home for. In the warehouse we were pretty much left to our own devices. No pressure to quickly load the van and leave or anything.


----------



## LocalOak (29 Jan 2008)

thanks rjrl101, thats a great help. The irony is that I'm getting a van from Hereford too... Maybe we should have got an artic :lol: 

And the pics are great, you did a really good job on them. Dealing with the ones I've got to do will take a while....


Toby


----------



## White House Workshop (30 Jan 2008)

rjrl101":21055cy2 said:


> digitalbot":21055cy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi rjrl101.
> ...



I did use a plane - to keep the dust down. Started off with a #4 but on the second one I switched to rough cleaning with a #3 then finished with a #5. That left the surface good enough to only need an orbital sanding with 150 grit to take out any minor marks. Final sanding was by hand along the grain with 320 grit for a smooth finish. I cleaned up the edges only with sanding and I ran 60 grit over the undersides for a quick clean-up.


----------



## beech1948 (30 Jan 2008)

Hi All,

I am going to Corby to get some of this ex-school worktops this Friday. I have already got an order from one member so I have a little free space for another request.

I live close to Reading and will be travelling from Reading to Corby via Northants and will be returning via M1....possibly Potters Bar...and M25/M4 to Reading area.

Gary S earlier requested a bench but has not replied to my PMs ( he's in Potters Bar I believe) so if there is no reply from him by lunchtime Thursday I have room for an extra :-
1xbenches
20 more tops and bases. Provided the bases are sawn through to separate the legs and rails. Damn I just realised that that was a committment of energy..

Let me know by PM asap if interested and within reasonable travelling distance of Reading - Corby - Reading.

I would like to have any petrol costs covered but this will not be much and is unlikely to exceed £5 unless you live somewhere that is miles away from my route...and I am feeling overly generous.

best regards
alan


----------



## Shultzy (6 Feb 2008)

Went to see this "Alladin's Cave" of wood only to find its really a woodworker's wonderland of timber. Thanks to Bobscarle who took me and LocalOak, who had hired a van and filled it to the brim, for their help. I'm sure that an artic wouldn't have been big enough for what we wanted. 

The bench frames are only dowelled together so after drilling out they came apart pretty easily. Be aware that one of my bench tops had some "planer friendly" staples embedded in the wood. 

There plenty still there even after many forum member have already gorged themselves on this extravaganza  

PS I also found a nice 53E, could have had two but didn't want to be greedy


----------



## LocalOak (7 Feb 2008)

Yup, a good day, if a long one, filling a Luton with all sorts of things with Shultzy and Bobscarle.

What I would say is keep your eyes open for other things, there are hundreds of desks and all sorts of cupboards, one or two really long workshop type cupboards that would be fantastic down the side of a workshop, and we came away with a 4'x5' 12 cubbyhole cupboard that they have in schools, perfect for toys and stuff in a kids room.

May well head back when the next phase of the kitchen renovation project requires more wood, the legs of the famous science benches themselves contain large amounts of excellent beech, if there are any beech turners out there they could be very interesting.

An excellent day, but be aware that you could well end up with more than you bargained for

Toby


----------



## Digit (7 Feb 2008)

Oooh! I'm beginning to hate you lot! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## LocalOak (7 Feb 2008)

Roy, that is a perfectly reasonable and rational response. 


But a luton [edit] you really do want one with a tail lift [/edit] isn't that expensive to hire and it was a fun, if exhausting, day out...

Toby


----------



## Digit (7 Feb 2008)

Yep, but thanks to Gordon wanting to save the planet by putting us all off the road I can't afford the hire _and_ the fuel.
I shall just have to keep the hate thing going! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## 9fingers (13 Feb 2008)

I spoke to Sarah today as I was considering a visit but she only has very few benches left now. So it looks like one way or another we have cleaned her out of stock.

Maybe there will be more coming later??

Bob


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2008)

ooops


----------



## 9fingers (13 Feb 2008)

WiZeR":3vwzlixm said:


> ooops



Not a problem really - I did get a few tops and frames in January. It is now that I've had a chance to think about projects, I could have used some more.

Bob


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2008)

tis for those of us who didn't get a chance to go up yet  :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (13 Feb 2008)

WiZeR":zokmyjma said:


> tis for those of us who didn't get a chance to go up yet  :wink:



Agreed but it is 5 weeks since we heard about the opportunity.

Bob


----------



## beech1948 (23 Feb 2008)

I was up there yesterday and they still have some tops and bases left. About 40 to 50. They seem to be breaking the bases up as and when so there was a large pile of beech bit. I got 12 or so to try to use as parts of some wooden planes I am building. Might suit turners.

The place is a real warren with some quite useful bits.

They have about 100 woodworking benches. Mostly the twin vice two person sort. Differing styles. 

They also have a really good Fobco drill to sell. 3 phase, well maintained, a bit dirty but with all its parts and a foot stop ex-school. They wanted £40 for it after a bit of chat. A scroll saw and even a couple of potters wheels in good nick.

regards
Alan


----------



## LocalOak (6 Sep 2009)

...I've been very quiet for a long time but have now finished two projects with the benches and am about to start on my third.

I've made a fitted kitchen and fitted utility room out of these benches, very pleased with it and staggered at my audacity in thinking I could do it in the first place. There are lots and lots of things I'd do better now, but, not counting my labour, I have two fitted rooms with hardwood tops and beech legs for about £200. Had to buy some more wood for the shelving underneath and I'm sure that the style is not to everyone one's taste. but when you're doing a whole house up on a limited budget its beggars and choosers time.

I will post some pics soon, when the kitchen is clear enough to take some decent ones without too much washing up. I know there are many defects and things to do better but I am also pretty sure its unique Even kept some of the graffiti behind a cupboard door just to show it really did come from a school. The chewing gum was a nightmare though...

Toby


----------



## TEO (22 Sep 2009)

Hey Toby, I'd be very interested to see any pics you have. 
Cheers, 
T


----------



## LocalOak (23 Sep 2009)

Teo

I'll try to get some done over the next few days.

Toby


----------



## LocalOak (16 Nov 2009)

Well a few days turned into a couple of months, sorry about that. But as promised here are some photos of my finished kitchen.

Some provisos.

1. I'm a rubbish photographer.
2. Sorry, no WIP photos.
3. Its a working kitchen so its got lots of stuff in it :lol: 

The basic story is that I bought a number of the work benches and bastardised them into a kitchen.

The tops were 1200x600, and I removed all the chewing gum with a chisel, belt sanded to remove the varnish. Cut and biscuit jointed the edges and then sealed with Ronseal Diamond varnish. I know there are probably better ways to do all of it but I was up against a deadline and it did do what it said on the tin, quickly, and so far has lasted pretty well.

The legs I basically cut from the frames and then joined the frames with 3"x2" to make the supports for the top. I used the original metal brackets that came with the benches to hold down the tops, routering new shallow housings into tops of the 3x2 to take them. With the legs and the 3x2 on top it was the perfect height for the dishwasher to fit underneath and to go alongside the cooker, very easy actually.

I then put on some very simple upstands, the joins are horrendous but it does the job.

The shelves I made with 2x1 batons as you can see, very simple and straight forward. I put two coats of Osmo on the underside of the tops and all the legs and shelves, simple and practical.

Most of the shelve space is open but I did make one pair of drawers and put some doors under the sink. The drawer sides and ends are 18mm ply (I tend to put three screws where others would put one nail) and the fronts are pieces cut from offcuts of the tops. The handles likewise, as are the cupboard doors. I went for a very simple design all round. One little touch was that I didn't sand the graffiti off the inside of one of the cupboard doors, immortalising Emma and John, to show their provenance.

Overall it was a really interesting experience. We have a fully fitted functional kitchen for less than £200, and one hell of a lot of learning under my belt. Yes, it is rough and ready and very unsophisticated but it is also my first major project. It works and I would put very large sums of money on it being unique!

And swimbo loves it, just don't tell her that I've put pictures of a messy kitchen up on the internet! And in case anyone is wondering, yes, the winnie the pooh ride on is mine (well not really)

Toby


----------



## Doctor (16 Nov 2009)

Well as you say its unique.


----------



## OPJ (16 Nov 2009)

Well done, Toby. It's always interesting to see what people do with those old benches.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (16 Nov 2009)

I like the drawer fronts, much more interesting than if they had four rounded corners each (if that makes sense).


----------



## johnjin (16 Nov 2009)

Nice one Toby
I like it nice and simple.
A real working kitchen

John


----------



## Tom K (16 Nov 2009)

Like the Doc says truly unique, always important to keep the boss happy.


----------

